# PM 1440TL Splash Guard Tool Tray



## BladesIIB (Nov 3, 2020)

As I have seen others do, I made a tool tray to bolt onto the splash guard. I had some ¼ wall square tubing I notched out to make “C” clamps. Welded those to 1/4 plate as the main supports. Used angle iron and a piece of 12 gauge sheet for the tray.  I have a wooden block that will sit at one end for holding my chucks and centers. It is still drying. Will put some rubber down on the tray as soon as Amazon delivers it.

For the headstock I did not make a tray  just used some existing tapped holes and bolted on a piece of aluminum angle iron to keep anything from falling into the chuck.  Will replace the cardboard with the same rubber material when it gets here


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the inspiration. My splash guard was removed when I got my machine because it's bent, I'm just about at the point where I'm ready to straighten it out and put it back on.

John


----------



## KMoffett (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the angle Aluminum guard on the head stock top idea! Things seem to "drift" on the top toward the chuck.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 5, 2020)

I found a perfect sized cookie sheet pan for the top of the headstock on my 13x40 lathe.


----------



## BladesIIB (Nov 5, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I found a perfect sized cookie sheet pan for the top of the headstock on my 13x40 lathe.


That’s a great idea!


----------

